# Alcol ...oggetto del desiderio



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

*Il Comune di Milano è il primo in Italia a colpire il consumo di alcol*

*Da lunedì alcolici vietati agli under 16*

*I genitori sanzionati con una multa di 450 euro, così come i commercianti che violano la disposizione*



*





(Brandi)**MILANO* - La città della Madonnina fa da apripista: da lunedì i giovani sotto i 16 anni non potranno acquistare né consumare alcolici in strada o nei locali: se trasgrediranno i genitori saranno sanzionati con una multa che può arrivare a un massimo di 450 euro (che salgono a 500 se la contravvenzione non viene pagata entro i primi cinque giorni), così come i commercianti che violeranno la disposizione. Il Comune di Milano è il primo in Italia a colpire non soltanto gli esercenti per la vendita e la somministrazione, ma anche i minori di 16 anni per il consumo e la detenzione di alcolici.
*ORDINANZA *- Come annunciato dal sindaco Letizia Moratti, la giunta comunale ha approvato la delibera che fissa l'importo della sanzione e in serata lo stesso primo cittadino firma l'ordinanza che impone a vigili, polizia, carabinieri e guardia di finanza il compito di far rispettare la nuova regola. Il divieto entrerà in vigore la prossima settimana con la pubblicazione del provvedimento nell'Albo pretorio. Le multe, spiega il vice sindaco Riccardo De Corato, saranno inviate ai genitori dei ragazzi, come prevede la legge trattandosi di minori. Sono previsti anche il sequestro cautelare e la confisca amministrativa delle bottiglie. Il provvedimento sarà valido per un periodo sperimentale di 120 giorni. «È un'ordinanza che abbiamo ritenuto necessaria - ha detto la Moratti -, siamo i primi in Italia e speriamo di essere i primi anche nei risultati positivi perché in Italia i giovani minori che devono sono oltre 750mila. A Milano il 34% dei ragazzi di 11 anni hanno già avuto problemi di alcolici. Pensiamo che questa ordinanza vada ad arginare questo fenomeno».
*CONTROLLI* - All'entrata in vigore dell'ordinanza si accompagneranno servizi mirati e controlli per verificarne l'adempimento, affidati a tutte le forze dell'ordine: polizia, carabinieri, guardia di finanza e polizia locale. «Ovviamente non basta quest’ordinanza - afferma il sindaco -: alle politiche di sicurezza devono essere accompagnate politiche sociali e strutturali. Dare ai ragazzi voglia di costruire il proprio futuro e a realizzare i propri sogni. Questa è la parte più difficile. Occorre aumentare spazi e luoghi dove anche guidati da un confronto con gli adulti abbiano l'opportunità di realizzare esperienze e progetti».
*PRO E CONTRO *- Il provvedimento sarà applicato in prevalenza nei quartieri della movida e, soprattutto nel periodo estivo, nei parchi. Per come è stato formulato, non colpirà il ragazzino che esce dal supermercato o dal negozio di alimentari con una bottiglia di un alcolico nella busta della spesa. «Mi impegnerò in prima persona - ha assicurato l'assessore alla Salute Giampaolo Landi di Chiavenna - a coinvolgere i commercianti per stilare un codice di autodisciplina con cui si impegnino comunque a non vendere alcolici ai minori di 18 anni». Nelle scorse settimane l'Unione del Commercio, a nome di tutti gli esercenti, aveva dato l'assenso al divieto. Ma il provvedimento, su cui si sono espressi favorevolmente anche molti medici e tossicologi, non è stato risparmiato dalle critiche di chi ritiene che le politiche proibizioniste non siano efficaci nel risolvere la diffusione dell'alcol tra i giovani.
*PRECEDENTI *- Il provvedimento rafforza l’ordinanza in atto dal 4 novembre 2008 che pone il divieto di consumare e detenere bevande alcoliche in contenitori di vetro o di latta in luoghi pubblici o aperti al pubblico del Comune e fa seguito a un'altra ordinanza "anti-sballo", che punisce con una multa di 500 euro chi fuma spinelli all'aperto. Altre città hanno preceduto Milano, ma senza punire i consumatori di alcol. A Monza, dal 1° luglio, un'ordinanza punisce con multe fino a 500 euro chi vende alcolici ai minori di 16 anni. Il divieto si estende non solo ai titolari degli esercizi pubblici, ma anche ai gestori dei distributori automatici. Stesso discorso per Arcore, dove un'ordinanza del 13 luglio punisce con una sanzione fino a 500 euro il commerciante che vende alcolici a minori di 16 anni. Anche Roma si è mossa su questa strada, ma limitandosi a un protocollo firmato il 22 giugno dal sindaco Gianni Alemanno con Confesercenti e Confcommercio per regolamentare la vita notturna nella Capitale. Tra le regole inserite nel protocollo, oltre a una sorta di patente a punti per le discoteche, il divieto di somministrazione degli alcolici ai minori di 16 anni.
*17 luglio 2009*(ultima modifica: 18 luglio 2009)



http://milano.corriere.it/milano/no...colici_minori_sedici_anni-1601579157776.shtml

*Oggi il compleanno di Veronica. «Una sorpresa? Vedremo»*

*Il premier: sull'alcol Milano*
*un modello per tutta l'Italia*

*Berlusconi torna a Villa Certosa: «Ottima scelta proibirlo agli under 16, imitate la Moratti» *

(...)
Qualche volta, capita anche che le idee vengano ad altri, però, come nel caso dell'ordinanza del sindaco di Milano sul divieto di consumo di alcol per i minori di 16 anni: «Ottima iniziativa quella della Moratti, che potrebbe essere estesa a tutta Italia. Io sono estremamente preoccupato per l'uso sconsiderato che i giovani fanno dell'alcol, e infatti da tempo avevo in mente di agire per mettere rimedio a una grave emergenza. Per questo, ben vengano altre ordinanze da parte di sindaci di tutta Italia, avranno tutto il mio appoggio». Anzi, non si esclude che, come avvenne con il decreto antifumo dell'allora ministro Sirchia, anche stavolta il governo possa agire per legge ed estendere il divieto a tutto il territorio nazionale. Insomma, il premier sembra stia recuperando quella sicurezza che le vicende degli ultimi due mesi e mezzo avevano fatto vacillare.

http://www.corriere.it/politica/09_...no_96536bd8-742d-11de-957f-00144f02aabc.shtml
*************************************************************

*Evidentemente vogliono diffonderne l'uso tra i minorenni.*
*Aspetteranno tutti di avere 16 anni per fare questa cosa proibita e che pare tanto interessante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

Son D'accordo.

ma voglio vedere come e dove viene applicata.

nelle discoteche ad es. che fanno..chiedono i documenti e mettono un tibro in fronte?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

_Dare ai ragazzi voglia di costruire il proprio futuro e a realizzare i propri sogni. Questa è la parte più difficile. Occorre aumentare spazi e luoghi dove anche guidati da un confronto con gli adulti abbiano l'opportunità di realizzare esperienze e progetti»._























si, proprio loro...che con il loro governo hanno tagliato tutto quello che si poteva tagliare per l'educazione dei ragazzi , dalla scuola elementare alle università.

pero' son bravi a prenderci per il culo, riconosciamoglielo..siamo onesti.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

_Insomma, il premier sembra stia recuperando quella sicurezza che le vicende degli ultimi due mesi e mezzo avevano fatto vacillare._

ecco, questa è l a notizia che deve passare.

rassicuriamo chi lo ha votato.

evviva!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Son D'accordo.
> 
> ma voglio vedere come e dove viene applicata.
> 
> nelle discoteche ad es. che fanno..chiedono i documenti e mettono un tibro in fronte?


 Comunque ricordiamo che riguarda ragazzini e ragazzine che hanno al massimo 15 anni e che se bevono non lo fanno di certo nei locali controllati (??? :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    del centro, ma "sul muretto" con birre prese al supermercato.
Quindi, anche qualora il fenomeno fosse da ridurre con la repressione, il mezzo è assolutamente inadeguato.
Da quale pulpito giunga la predica è imbarazzante.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque ricordiamo che riguarda ragazzini e ragazzine che hanno al massimo 15 anni e che se bevono non lo fanno di certo nei locali controllati (??? :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sivabbè, allora non dovrebbero più proporre niente...


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sivabbè, allora non dovrebbero più proporre niente...


 infatti....nel senso che non dovrebbero proporre nulla...meno fanno 
e meglio è....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sivabbè, allora non dovrebbero più proporre niente...









...o almeno avessero comportamenti coerenti.

Non mi sono mai aspettata Pannella proibizionista ...se lo diventasse direi ...da che pulpito...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

Sono contraria al proibizionismo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tanto non serva a una mazza... un 16enne ha amici 17enni che compra le birre e voglio vedere chi li controlla.

Qua c'e' da un po'questa cosa degli alcolici, chiedono il documento al supermercato... pensando al contesto liberalista olandese fa ancora piu'ridere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono contraria al proibizionismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma per me ha proprio lo scopo contrario...(salvando la faccia) del resto se c'è una lobby potente è certo quella dei produttori di alcolici.
Del resto il messaggio che passa attraverso i media è proprio invece a favore del consumo.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma per me ha proprio lo scopo contrario...(salvando la faccia) del resto se c'è una lobby potente è certo quella dei produttori di alcolici.
> Del resto il messaggio che passa attraverso i media è proprio invece a favore del consumo.


Non mi azzardo a dire che ha lo scopo contrario, ma sicuramente avra'  l'efetto contrario!

Per il resto concordo,  proibire l'alcol per poi mandare in onda pubblicita' invitanti  di gente che si diverte con un bel mojito in mano e' micidiale... soprattutto per gli adolescenti.


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

non parlate così sennò poi mi tolgono la pubblicità delle strafighe sui tavoli con l'aperol in mano...l'aperol e chi lo beve andrebbe bannato dal consesso umano..
ma le testimonial no


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non parlate così sennò poi mi tolgono la pubblicità delle strafighe sui tavoli con l'aperol in mano...l'aperol e chi lo beve andrebbe bannato dal consesso umano..
> ma le testimonial no


Figurati per me possono lasciare le pubblicita' e ficcarsi in culo il proibizionismo!


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Figurati per me possono lasciare le pubblicita' e ficcarsi in culo il proibizionismo!


a te ti ci vedo bene sui tavoli con l'aperol in mano....devi farti i capelli arancioni però...


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

*lettrice*

OFFOFFOFFOFFOFFTOPIC
non so perchè ma adesso mi è venuto in mente quando ero qui iscritto da poco e non mi sopportavi...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> a te ti ci vedo bene sui tavoli con l'aperol in mano....devi farti i capelli arancioni però...


Pussa via tu e l'Aperol! 

Al massimo nella pubblicita'del mojito (patetica)... comunque dovrebbero mostrare cosa succede dopo averne bevuti 3


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> OFFOFFOFFOFFOFFTOPIC
> non so perchè ma adesso mi è venuto in mente quando ero qui iscritto da poco e non mi sopportavi...


Nostalgia?


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pussa via tu e l'Aperol!
> 
> Al massimo nella pubblicita'del mojito (patetica)... comunque dovrebbero mostrare cosa succede dopo averne bevuti 3


mica ho detto che devi berlo, devi solo passeggiare sui tavoli abbigliata adeguatamente con la bottiglia in mano! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sai che non l'ho mai vista la pubblicità del mojito (o almeno in questo momento non la ricordo)


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nostalgia?


 ignore


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ignore


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


per caso a te non l'ho detto che rivoglio i miei soldi?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> per caso a te non l'ho detto che rivoglio i miei soldi?


Si ma non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non ho capito cosa intendi


 ti perdi sempre le cose importanti!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(mi hanno ri-clonato la carta di credito 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 :balloon


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Luglio 2009)

io dico solo che nella mia educazione qualche NO senza tante spiegazioni o minchiate è stato utile e positivo.

Che un sedicenne si ubriachi dove gli pare mi pare allucinante e multare chi glieli vende e i genitori mi sembra sacrosanto.

E' vero che proibire e basta può non servire ma da qualche parte bisognerà pur cominciare no?

a partire dalle pubblicità e dall'educazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dico solo che nella mia educazione qualche NO senza tante spiegazioni o minchiate è stato utile e positivo.
> 
> Che un sedicenne si ubriachi dove gli pare mi pare allucinante e multare chi glieli vende e i genitori mi sembra sacrosanto.
> 
> ...


 No il sedicenne può ubriacarsi; sono quelli di 15 o meno a cui non può essere somministrato alcol (e ci mancherebbe!) che non credo proprio consumino alcol nei locali.


----------



## Old sperella (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No il sedicenne può ubriacarsi; sono quelli di 15 o meno a cui non può essere somministrato alcol (e ci mancherebbe!)* che non credo proprio consumino alcol nei locali*.


invece lo fanno eccome persichè


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> invece lo fanno eccome persichè


 Mai visti.


----------



## Old sperella (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai visti.


già quand'ero pischella io , ma anche quest'inverno son capitata in una serata di un locale dove mi sentivo tanto la zia ....bevevano e bevevano altrochè  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mamma e papà sganciano troppi soldi ai ragazzini , troppi vizi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> già quand'ero pischella io , ma anche quest'inverno son capitata in una serata di un locale dove mi sentivo tanto la zia ....bevevano e bevevano altrochè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I miei figli e i figli delle mie amiche a quell'età andavano solo a qualche compleanno e li accompagnavamo e andavamo a riprendere e spesso alle feste c'era un genitore in casa, discretamente in camera o in studio, ma presente.
Le volte che sono uscita di giorno o di sera non ho mai visto minorenni.
Ho visto frotte di minorenni l'ultimo giorno di scuola, ma li ho notati proprio perché normalmente di sera non sono in giro.
Questo è quello che ho osservato a Milano, ma, ovvio, non posso vedere ogni quartiere.
Naturalmente non credo che il fenomeno non sia reale, ma che si svolga prevalentemente con modalità che un provvedimento del genere non intacca.
Anzi credo che suoni come un'autorizzazione a bere alcolici al compimento dei sedicianni.


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

io a 12 anni mi scolavo la bottiglia del vov, che non so cosa ci facesse lì perchè non lo beveva nessuno e quando era finito stava lì mesi perchè una volta finito bastava riempirlo con acqua tanto non si vede dalla bottiglia non trasparente il livello del liquido.
ammazza che alcolizzati 'sti (pre)teenager


----------



## Old sperella (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I miei figli e i figli delle mie amiche a quell'età andavano solo a qualche compleanno e li accompagnavamo e andavamo a riprendere e spesso alle feste c'era un genitore in casa, discretamente in camera o in studio, ma presente.
> Le volte che sono uscita di giorno o di sera non ho mai visto minorenni.
> Ho visto frotte di minorenni l'ultimo giorno di scuola, ma li ho notati proprio perché normalmente di sera non sono in giro.
> Questo è quello che ho osservato a Milano, ma, ovvio, non posso vedere ogni quartiere.
> ...


Io a quell'età già uscivo e avevo orari abbastanza flessibili . Ricordo le feste in casa fino alla seconda media .
Le generazioni di oggi son diverse dalla mia ( generalizzo , ma ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni ) , lo sono i ragazzini ( le ragazzine maggiormente secondo me ) di 13 e lo sono i ventenni .
Sono irresponsabili in tutto e per tutto , sono sguaiati e volgarotti , hanno troppi soldi in tasca e poche idee in testa .
Provare a dargli qualche regola magari non sortirà effetti diretti su di loro , ma magari sui genitori sì , chissà ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io a quell'età già uscivo e avevo orari abbastanza flessibili . Ricordo le feste in casa fino alla seconda media .
> Le generazioni di oggi son diverse dalla mia ( generalizzo , ma ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni ) , lo sono i ragazzini ( le ragazzine maggiormente secondo me ) di 13 e lo sono i ventenni .
> Sono irresponsabili in tutto e per tutto , sono sguaiati e volgarotti , hanno troppi soldi in tasca e poche idee in testa .
> Provare a dargli qualche regola magari non sortirà effetti diretti su di loro , ma magari sui genitori sì , chissà ...


 Dove ci sono queste proibizioni l'alcolismo è più diffuso che da noi.
Queste regole passano il messaggio che l'alcol sia qualcosa di desiderabile e che è lecito a partire dai 16 anni (!!!).


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono contraria al proibizionismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Concordo. Per dissuadere i ragazzi dal bere o dal fare cazzate in scooter, organizzerei delle visite guidate in certi reparti ospedalieri. Questi provvedimenti sono ridicoli, e possono essere addirittura controproducenti. Proibire è sempre servito solo ad accendere il desiderio.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove ci sono queste proibizioni l'alcolismo è più diffuso che da noi.
> Queste regole passano il messaggio che l'alcol sia qualcosa di desiderabile e che è lecito a partire dai 16 anni (!!!).


che l'alcool è lecito e desiderabile passa già a casa, non raccontiamocela, che è li che si vede che ogni volta che c'è da festeggiar qualcosa si tira fuori una bottiglia


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che l'alcool è lecito e desiderabile passa già a casa, non raccontiamocela, che è li che si vede che ogni volta che c'è da festeggiar qualcosa si tira fuori una bottiglia


 E' vero, ma non bisogna neanche demonizzare qualche normale sorsata...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Appunto per festeggiare, non per diventare piss-head tutti i fine settimana e non solo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto per festeggiare, non per diventare piss-head tutti i fine settimana e non solo.


 Infatti... come in tutte le cose, ci sono limiti che non devono essere superati.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto per festeggiare, non per diventare piss-head tutti i fine settimana e non solo.


come se non ci fossimo  passati tutti, e si evitavano i ceffoni solo perchè i genitori erano già a letto ...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... come in tutte le cose, ci sono limiti che non devono essere superati.


si ma a 16 anni non è che sei tanto equilibrato eh?
se bevi un po' e ti piace col piffero che non superi i limiti


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> come se non ci fossimo  passati tutti, e si evitavano i ceffoni solo perchè i genitori erano già a letto ...


Beata a me m' aspettavano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che io sono contraria al proibizionismo, non credo solo che il messaggio dell'alcol come desiderio passi da casa...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma a 16 anni non è che sei tanto equilibrato eh?
> se bevi un po' e ti piace col piffero che non superi i limiti


 ovvio, ma proibirlo non serve a un cazzo... o ti risulta non si facciano di maria? Eppure non la compri dal tabacchino...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beata a me m' aspettavano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non solo ma anche, il punto è che nessuno passa il messaggio alcool=desiderio, nemmeno questa ordinanza, delle 2 quel che passa questa ordinanza è il messaggio "la famiglia ormai non ottempera più al suo ruolo" quindi dobbiamo intervenire dall'esterno ( e su una buona fetta di famiglie, son d'accordo)


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

a me invece pare cosa buona e giusta.
a 16 anni non si beve, punto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non solo ma anche, il punto è che nessuno passa il messaggio alcool=desiderio, nemmeno questa ordinanza, delle 2 quel che passa questa ordinanza è il messaggio *"la famiglia ormai non ottempera più al suo ruolo"* quindi dobbiamo intervenire dall'esterno ( e su una buona fetta di famiglie, son d'accordo)


Infatti il punto e'questo... l'Italia come la Francia ha sempre avuto una buona educazione all' alcol, secondo me... ora non piu'.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

siamo realisti ragassuoli ..... 

cosa proibisci a chi ? e a cosa serve ? e perchè ?


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> siamo realisti ragassuoli .....
> 
> cosa proibisci a chi ? *e a cosa serve ? e perchè* ?


 Ad una sola cosa... farsi pubblicità!


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti il punto e'questo... l'Italia come la Francia ha sempre avuto una buona educazione all' alcol, secondo me... ora non piu'.


diciamo che in linea di massima ... non si ha più un'educazione


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No il sedicenne può ubriacarsi; sono quelli di 15 o meno a cui non può essere somministrato alcol (e ci mancherebbe!) che non credo proprio consumino alcol nei locali.


 
ma figurati ..... noi a 12 anni andavamo in bici in birreria a sbaffarci delle belle guinnesssss cremose e tornavamo a casa zizzagando 

a 14 anni primi festini tra mici ed amiche, delle bevute micidiali ...

ben radicata la cultura dell'alcool in italia,al nord poi no nne parliamo ... se poi aggiungi anche che non trombi sde non bevi come gli spot fanno credere

quan'ero in norvegia, pochi cc di alcool costavano un botto .... al supermercato anche se avevo 18 anni dovevo dimostrarlo con tanto di carta di identità, certo non è una soluzione ma già scazza parecchio


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

quando sono andata a sharm gli alcolici li andavi a prendere solo in certi negozi e giuro che ti mettevano il timbro che avevi acquistato una boccia di alcol sul passaporto.
infatti mandavo sempre il ganzo


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma figurati ..... noi a 12 anni andavamo in bici in birreria a sbaffarci delle belle guinnesssss cremose e tornavamo a casa zizzagando
> 
> a 14 anni primi festini tra mici ed amiche, delle bevute micidiali ...
> 
> ...


Certo poi appena hai l'eta'per bere sei fottuto, come accade nei paesi del nord dove il numero di alcolisti fa paura.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando sono andata a sharm gli alcolici li andavi a prendere solo in certi negozi e giuro che ti mettevano il timbro che avevi acquistato una boccia di alcol sul passaporto.
> infatti mandavo sempre il ganzo


 
vabè Bvugoletta mia, è un pò come se un lupo entrasse in un pollaio chiedendo "permesso", posso ?


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> vabè Bvugoletta mia, è un pò come se un lupo entrasse in un pollaio chiedendo "permesso", posso ?


 
si ok, però ti sbronzavi solo in cameretta tua, e di stonati fuori non ne vedevi


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ok, però ti sbronzavi solo in cameretta tua, e di stonati fuori non ne vedevi


Certo la* religione di stato* vieta l'alcol... senza offesa preferisco la liberta' alla dittatura


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ok, però ti sbronzavi solo in cameretta tua, e di stonati fuori non ne vedevi


Eh beh... lì ti lapidano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Penso che sia preferibile decidere cosa fare della propria vita, invece che farselo dire da un mullah.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo poi appena hai l'eta'per bere sei fottuto, come accade nei paesi del nord dove il numero di alcolisti fa paura.


 
cma la posizione geografica checchènedicano fa un buon 30% ..... luce buio, insomma un insieme di fattori

manca l'educazione, manca la comprensione

insomma manca tutto ciò che servirebbe per la riduzione del danno, manca l'infomazione sbattuta in faccia, a te la decisione da prendere

invece le pupe con il bicchiere tirano più di un fegato cirrotico ed un cervello ridotto ad un colabrodo ( e poi dicono che solo le metamfetamine lo fanno, quando realmente l'impatto è addirittura minore) 

vabè, per me l'importante e l'utile, sarebbe l'informazione schietta e sincera senza se e senza ma, sai a cosa andrai incontro e cazzi tuoi

tutte queste iniziative del comune di cippalippa e soci, son utili solo a riempir la bocca dell'opinione pubblica


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> cma la posizione geografica checchènedicano fa un buon 30% ..... luce buio, insomma un insieme di fattori
> 
> manca l'educazione, manca la comprensione
> 
> ...


A me gli ubriachi non tirano... se penso a quelle volte in cui son stata cotta come una capra, non trovo nulla di attraente.

Poi questione di gusti


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

siamo tutti d'accordo che la soluzione sarebbe un'educazione diversa da parte dei genitori.
ma se i genitori sono gli stessi che ogni volta che i ragazzi fanno una cazzata e vengono puniti (dalle strutture come scuola ad esempio ) loro li difendono e dicono solo che sono bravi ragazzi, come la mettiamo?


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

dimenticavo....... chiedete ad un primario di medicina qual è il problema, se la droga o l'alcool ? e poi fatevi qualche domanda sulla reale volontà di risolvere un problema che in findei conti va crescere il pil 

guardate i morti e non la propaganda, si nasconde un problema che è una pandemia


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me gli ubriachi non tirano... se penso a quelle volte in cui son stata cotta come una capra, non trovo nulla di attraente.
> 
> Poi questione di gusti


 
a te no ntirano, ma la pubblicità è ingannevole, subdola e spietata

esci e vai a far serata e non toccar una sola bevanda alcolica, e troverai orde di giovani muti che non sann ocosa fare

triste ma è così


----------



## Old saphira (20 Luglio 2009)

sono d'accordo, sarebbe giusto.... ma a parte che se io maggiorenne vado, prendo da bere per un mio amico o chi per esso al di sotto dei 16.... poi andiamo in una casa, ci ubriachiamo e il ragazzino ha incidente.... chi va a vedere la verità dove sta... insomma...spero di essere stata chiara (hihihihi)


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> a te no ntirano, ma la pubblicità è ingannevole, subdola e spietata
> 
> *esci e vai a far serata e non toccar una sola bevanda alcolica*, e troverai orde di giovani muti che non sann ocosa fare
> 
> triste ma è così


Praticamente il 90% delle mie serate... 

Sono giovani e si costruiranno la personalita'come hanno fatto tutti... proibire l'alcol non risolvera'certo il problema, anzi aumentera' il senso di sfiducia che noi adulti riponiamo nei giovani.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Praticamente il 90% delle mie serate...
> 
> Sono giovani e si costruiranno la personalita'come hanno fatto tutti... proibire l'alcol non risolvera'certo il problema, anzi aumentera' il senso di sfiducia che noi adulti riponiamo nei giovani.


ma veramente quello della sfiducia è un circolo vizioso, fatto, creato e sostenuto dagli adulti ....... i giovani in quel gioco non hanno possibilità di intervento, non sono nemmeno chiamati in causa se non per le aspettative degli altri


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Luglio 2009)

il proibizionismo provoca effetti peggiori
piu una cosa e' proibita
piu diventa eccitante consumarla
un p'o come nel sesso


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *il proibizionismo provoca effetti peggiori*
> piu una cosa e' proibita
> piu diventa eccitante consumarla
> un p'o come nel sesso


 E' sempre stato così. Solo che a tanta gente piace sentirsi rassicurata dai divieti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' sempre stato così. Solo che a tanta gente piace sentirsi rassicurata dai divieti.


 apparte che in italia i divieti sono tali x modo di dire
l'unica norma che sono riusciti a far rispettare e' il divieto di fumo nei locali pubblici


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> apparte che in italia i divieti sono tali x modo di dire
> l'unica norma che sono riusciti a far rispettare e' il divieto di fumo nei locali pubblici


 ovvio, siamo un paese di clown... ma è l'idea del divieto in sè che rassicura, mica il fatto che poi venga rispettato.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' sempre stato così. Solo che a tanta gente piace sentirsi rassicurata dai divieti.


io non ho figli, quindi non mi preoccupo che bevano o no a 16 anni ma immagino che per certi genitori sia un problema.
però girando la sera e dove vado io a bere l'ape vedo quasi sempre ragazzi giovanissimi  con l'aria sbronza e cadaveri di bicchieri sui tavoli.
dovrebbero educare i figli alla cultura del bere , e infatti un sacco di amici fanno i sommelier e hanno aperto wine bar dove li vedi che hanno un modo di bere che non è quello di sballarsi.
non so, anche io odio il proibizionismo, ma certo in alcune zone è diventato un problema tutti sti ciuchi che vomitano e se menano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> apparte che in italia i divieti sono tali x modo di dire
> l'unica norma che sono riusciti a far rispettare e' il divieto di fumo nei locali pubblici


Ma aveva lo scopo di non avere locali fumosi non di ridurre il consumo di sigarette o di convincere i giovani a non fumare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ho figli, quindi non mi preoccupo che bevano o no a 16 anni ma immagino che per certi genitori sia un problema.
> però girando la sera e dove vado io a bere l'ape vedo quasi sempre ragazzi giovanissimi con l'aria sbronza e cadaveri di bicchieri sui tavoli.
> dovrebbero educare i figli alla cultura del bere , e infatti un sacco di amici fanno i sommelier e hanno aperto wine bar dove li vedi che hanno un modo di bere che non è quello di sballarsi.
> non so, anche io odio il proibizionismo, ma certo in alcune zone è diventato un problema tutti sti ciuchi che vomitano e se menano


E' un problema per i genitori che ...non sanno fare i genitori e che a un bambino di due anni chiedono cosa vuole di merenda o che vestito vuole comprare...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ho figli, quindi non mi preoccupo che bevano o no a 16 anni ma immagino che per certi genitori sia un problema.
> però girando la sera e dove vado io a bere l'ape vedo quasi sempre ragazzi giovanissimi con l'aria sbronza e cadaveri di bicchieri sui tavoli.
> dovrebbero educare i figli alla cultura del bere , e infatti un sacco di amici fanno i sommelier e hanno aperto wine bar dove li vedi che hanno un modo di bere che non è quello di sballarsi.
> non so, anche io odio il proibizionismo, ma certo in alcune zone è diventato un problema tutti sti ciuchi che vomitano e se menano


Non so brug... ma in generale, i divieti rassicurano. E fanno pubblicità a chi li pone, senza risolvere il problema, anzi di solito aggravandolo.
Ci vuole un programma educativo serio, bisogna spendersi e spendere, e quello qui da noi è molto più complicato.
Ripeto... qualche bella visita guidata in ospedale e in carcere, invece che a cazzeggiare per qualche città europea, farebbe prendere consapevolezza del problema ai ragazzi. L'immagine è più potente di qualunque parola.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ho figli, quindi non mi preoccupo che bevano o no a 16 anni ma immagino che per certi genitori sia un problema.
> però girando la sera e dove vado io a bere l'ape vedo quasi sempre ragazzi giovanissimi  con l'aria sbronza e cadaveri di bicchieri sui tavoli.
> dovrebbero educare i figli alla cultura del bere , e infatti un sacco di amici fanno i sommelier e hanno aperto wine bar dove li vedi che hanno un modo di bere che non è quello di sballarsi.
> non so, anche io odio il proibizionismo, ma certo in alcune zone è diventato un problema tutti sti ciuchi che vomitano e se menano


Va bene mettiamo il divieto per deresponsabilizzare i genitori dall'educare i figli?

Calci in culo anche ai genitori cosa ci fanno i ragazzini a prendere l'aperitivo


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ho figli,


 merito mio che ci sono stato attento


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> merito mio che ci sono stato attento


che pirla!!


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Va bene mettiamo il divieto per deresponsabilizzare i genitori dall'educare i figli?*
> 
> Calci in culo anche ai genitori cosa ci fanno i ragazzini a prendere l'aperitivo


ho scritto che dovrebbero essere i genitori ad educare i figli al buon bere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho scritto che dovrebbero essere i genitori ad educare i figli al buon bere


Spaziando ...mi domando perché ci sia una generazione di genitori, per lo più quarantenni e trentenni, incapace di dire un solo no che non sia funzionale al proprio comodo.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho scritto che dovrebbero essere i genitori ad educare i figli al buon bere


L'ho letto... infatti non andavo contraria al tuo post.

Dicevo solo che il divieto non fa che deresponsabilizzare ulteriormente i genitori


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spaziando ...mi domando perché ci sia una generazione di genitori, per lo più quarantenni e trentenni, incapace di dire un solo no che non sia funzionale al proprio comodo.


 
ma sai, io non penso tanto che sia l'incapacità di dire no, ma il fatto di occuparsi troppo poco dei propri figli.
li vedono magari alla sera


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

il divieto è una cazzata, ha ragione Persa; vale a dire che a 15 non puoi bere e a 16 sì. ma chi pensano di prendere ingiro?
dicano chiaramente, piuttosto, che se ne vogliono lavare le mani e che le tante e varie campagne anti alcool (finanziate con soldi pubblici) non hanno sortito nessun effetto nei giovanissimi.
senza calcolare i vari festival musicali sponsorizzati dalla heineken, tanto per citare il jammin 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che però quest'anno è saltato pare per ragioni politiche, ma io credo soprattutto di soldi, perchè fin che ce n'era il festival si faceva eccome e chi se ne frega se la maggior parte dei visitatori era abbondantemente sotto i 20...  nessuno diceva niente, anzi... altro che campagna contro l'alcool..


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il divieto è una cazzata, ha ragione Persa; vale a dire che a 15 non puoi bere e a 16 sì. ma chi pensano di prendere ingiro?
> dicano chiaramente, piuttosto, che se ne vogliono lavare le mani e che le tante e varie campagne anti alcool (finanziate con soldi pubblici) non hanno sortito nessun effetto nei giovanissimi.
> senza calcolare i vari festival musicali sponsorizzati dalla heineken, tanto per citare il jammin
> 
> ...


 

e non dimentichiamoci delle allegre sagredi paese chiamamte "festa della birra" ! 

in cui tutto è lecito, pure uscire ubriachi con il benestare del pulotto che spinto dall'amministrazione comunale chiude un occhio in nome della buona riuscita della festa, e degli introiti


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Fanno la pubblicità per le auto , ma fino a 18 e comunque senza patente non si può guidare . Dovrebbero togliere quegli spot o dovrebbero togliere la legge che vieta ai minori di guidare ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Fanno la pubblicità per le auto , ma fino a 18 e comunque senza patente non si può guidare . Dovrebbero togliere quegli spot o dovrebbero togliere la legge che vieta ai minori di guidare ?


 Ma dopo i 18 anni è auspicabile che uno/a prenda la patente...nel senso che acquisisca indipendenza di movimento ed è anche desiderato dai genitori (oltre che essere funzionale a un tipo di società e di sviluppo).
Mentre non è auspicabile che consumi superalcolici la cui unica funzione è ...di essere super alcolici.

Io leggo il messaggio proprio: sedicienni voi potete bere!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5J6...1D7D12EA&index=41&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

20
lug
2009

*Chi non beve con me*



Una pausa nel mio apostolato universitario per bere un bicchiere (nota di servizio: sono praticamente astemio e una bottiglia di vino dura una settimana in casa mia). La discussione sul divieto ai milanesi “under 16″ di acquistare, che non vuol dire non bere, alcolici fa un po’ sorridere, come tutte le classiche “grida” delle quali Milano ha una lunga esperienza. Se ho 15 anni e vado in motorino a Cinisello o a Rho posso comperare una cassa di whisky di malto? Se il mio amico ne ha 18 possiamo fare incetta di vodka e rum e poi inciuccarci insieme? Qualcuno forse pensa che il demagogico limite di 21 anni in atto in America, mentre si può andare in guerra, morire e ammazzare a 17, impedisca ai “teen” di bere? Sapete che il traffico di identificazioni false nelle università americana è fiorente, e persino le Bush Girls furono pizzicate ad approfittarne? Sapete che nella New York della Proibizione funzionavano 25 mila speakeasy, bar clandestini? *Sono i soliti provvedimenti all’italiana, draconiani e inapplicabili, che semplicemente addestreranno i nostri adorabili fanciulli e fanciulle 14enni a fare quello che fanno i loro genitori, cioè a fottersene della legge, si tratti di immigrazione clandestina o di tasse, e ad applicarla arbitrariamente e capricciosamente. E ad accrescere la mistica della sbronza, come grande atto trasgressivo-ribellistico per quattordicenni*, in una nazione che aveva nella propria storia la normalità del vino come bevanda ai pasti, anche per i più piccoli, senza mai avere generato le tragedie dell’alcolismo che perseguitano altre nazioni, forse anche grazie alla demistificazione dell’alcol. Penso a quel bicchiere di Lambrusco che mio nonno modenese, puritanissimo e rigidissimo maestro di musica, tentata di versarmi con i tortellini, sbigottendo - e rimproverandomi - perchè proprio non mi piaceva. E non vi dico del mio altro nonno toscano, nato nelle colline del Chianti e svezzato a sangiovese, che non si ubriacò mai, perchè inciuccarsi “gli è da bischeri”. Risultato, mi sono sbronzato una sola volta in vita mia, fingendo letterariamente di voler affogare nell’alcol un dispiacere amoroso inflitto da una schicchignosa compagna di ginnasio che non mi filava proprio per niente. Stetti talmente male che decisi che nessuna donna valeva tre ore abbracciato alla tazza del cesso e 24 ore di mal di testa e nausea successive. *La norma Moratti* non è nè giusta nè sbagliata nè proibizionistica. *E’ semplicemente inutile e, come tutte le norme inutili, è diseducativa*. Se avessi 15 anni, mi verrebbe una voglia bruciante di attaccarmi a una bottiglia.
http://zucconi.blogautore.repubblica.it/


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Esatto... come ogni proibizionismo, è inutile... e quindi diseducativo. Bravo Zucconi!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 20
> lug
> 2009
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

Buongiorno, chi paga il primo giro oggi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

http://milano.repubblica.it/multimedia/home/6936657/1/6


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

beh, diciamo che in passato non la pensavano allo stesso modo ....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> beh, diciamo che in passato non la pensavano allo stesso modo ....





















ma dai..davano la birra ai bambini per dormire?

un po' come pozzetto che passava il bimbo sopra al gas


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


scusate ma mi viene da ridere...mi  ricorda qualcuna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Quando ero bambina ricordo che a Rimini gli italiani erano allibiti nel vedere i tedeschi che si ubriacavano perché era un comportamento diffuso tra loro e rarissimo tra gli italiani che conoscevano il vino e sapevano controllarne l'assunzione.


----------

